# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  My plants

## gchoo

Just posting my plant pics...




Tonina sp collected from Uuapes

----------


## gchoo

Tonina sp Narrow leaf or Slender leaf



Tonina sp collected from Manaus

----------


## gchoo

Eracaulon sp



Different view...same plant.




Eracaulon sp from Mato Grasso

----------


## benetay

Nice picture of these tonina sp. Keep them coming, more plant pictures !

----------


## hwchoy

very nice man. have you contributed it to our gallery?  :Wink:

----------


## gchoo

Thanks for the compliments...

----------


## gchoo

Rotala sp collected from West Indies



My Samolus Parviflorus flowering with a plantlet

----------


## gchoo

Polygonum sp collected from Sao Paulo



Eracaulon sp collected from Australia

----------


## loupgarou

finally got a cam?

what about the echinodorus species and the cryptocoryne species..heh

----------


## gchoo

Yupe.. got a cam...

The E. and C. plants later lah...

----------


## gchoo

Another eracaulon species from Mato Grasso



Bacopa sp. var 'colorata'



Tonina fluviatilis from Sao Paulo



Downnoi or Pogostemon helferi collected from Northern Thailand

----------


## gchoo

Tonina sp varigated.



Ludwigia sp "green form" from Araguaia

----------


## Simon

gerald, when you say collect from a location... it doesn't mean you physically went there to gather those plants right?  :Evil:

----------


## gchoo

trick question... Well someone must have gone there and gotton those plants from there right?  :Grin:

----------


## benny

gchoo,

many will be envious, so envious..

and I will be the first.

Great pictures. Might want to consider adjusting the white balance on your cam. The pictures looks a bit greenish from your aquarium lighting.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

gerald, what cam do you use. if you shoot in RAW format, the white balance and exposure compensation can be adjusted later in software.

----------


## gchoo

[quote:f59adf1e90="benny"]gchoo,

many will be envious, so envious..

and I will be the first.

Great pictures. Might want to consider adjusting the white balance on your cam. The pictures looks a bit greenish from your aquarium lighting.

Cheers,[/quote:f59adf1e90]

Hey,

I'm looking at you, Choy, Simon, Chris and others for pointers to take better pictures... 

I'm using C5060 and the WB can be compensated... just too lazy to do the tweaking or any editing of the pics...I take note of it...

----------


## hwchoy

I'm not sure if the Olympus shoots in RAW mode or not, any Oly users here can confirm?

I shoot all in RAW and keep the files. The Canon RAW file can be processed by Photoshop and hence even if your WB and exposure was not so great during the shoot, you have a second chance during post processing. I now keep my RAW files, although they're kind of big (about 3-4 MB) but you can always keep only the good ones, and burn them on CD).

Basically RAW files are like your film negative, you get a second chance during developing of the positives to change the settings.

----------


## benny

[quote:d83d685bd0="gchoo"]
I'm using C5060 and the WB can be compensated... [/quote:d83d685bd0]

woah!

That's the top of the line prosumer digital camera from Olympus (not considering E-1).

I think you can do wonders if you play with it a little.

Do show us more pictures.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

i think goondo has the same camera as you...

you want advise, have to seek benny :P he knows all about taking aquatic pictures...

for me, I usually take a few large(fine) jpeg followed by a raw. then i pick the better one and trash the rest

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:0cfef55004="benny"]
That's the top of the line prosumer digital camera from Olympus (not considering E-1).
[/quote:0cfef55004]


upgrade to the E-1, new 4/3 system and everything :P :P :P 
buy! buy! buy!  :Angel:

----------


## mad

can any 1 tell me where to find this plant as i went to lake aquarium for many times but this plant is not for sales...  :Crying:

----------


## gchoo

the oni reason why I bought the cam instead of the 300D was coz of the 640x480 movie mode... my wife wanted it as a criteria before purchasing one.

Hey does Lake Aquarium have the eracaulon sp on display? Anyone got a pic of it?

----------


## gchoo

Wanted to post something so uploaded this...



Proserpinaca palustris emmersed....  :Grin:

----------


## gchoo

And hemigraphis sp emmersed....  :Laughing:

----------


## gchoo

More PPs... notice the flower buds...  :Grin:

----------


## gchoo

Bacopa sp from Araguaia

----------


## gchoo

Mayaca sp from Sao Paulo

----------


## gchoo

Polygonum puntactum...  :Grin:  Difficult to differentiate the various polygonum species...only able to do so when emmersed with the flowers.
This one is much easier to turn purple than the one from Sao Paulo.

----------

